# I'll ask here (Upgrade to HDDVR)



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

I was gonna upgrade to a HDDVR from one of my many vip211's, I know I can do the external HD deal with the current one, but I want the 2 sat feeds you get out of the HDDVR receiver, anyway, will upgrading to that new receiver force me to goto the turbo crap and void my absolute pack I have now?


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

ok, idiot me, I answered my own question, I went on Dish's site and entered the chat. The guy was very helpful and told me I can get a 622 receiver free with a 2 year agreement, and any equipment upgrade DOES NOT force you to go out of the absolute pack,cool


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

Enjoy.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Good to hear it was free, but any reason to go with a 622 instead of a 612? Other than PiP, that is...


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

not really sure what the difference is, I'm a dvr newbie, but that was what the guy said the deal was for, 622


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

622 is a more stable platform than the 612.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

coldsteel said:


> Good to hear it was free, but any reason to go with a 622 instead of a 612? Other than PiP, that is...


More answering of one's own questions.

Why fight for a ViP612 when they're willing to give you a ViP622? At this point in time there is no financial reason for the ViP612. They aren't cheaper and they don't cost any less per month. Add to that the fact that they are relatively unstable and seem to be lacking some of the expected features and your question borders on silly.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

harsh said:


> More answering of one's own questions.
> 
> Why fight for a ViP612 when they're willing to give you a ViP622? At this point in time there is no financial reason for the ViP612. They aren't cheaper and they don't cost any less per month. Add to that the fact that they are relatively unstable and seem to be lacking some of the expected features and your question borders on silly.


Agreed. :grin:


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

harsh said:


> More answering of one's own questions.
> 
> Why fight for a ViP612 when they're willing to give you a ViP622? At this point in time there is no financial reason for the ViP612. They aren't cheaper and they don't cost any less per month. Add to that the fact that they are relatively unstable and seem to be lacking some of the expected features and your question borders on silly.


Ok riddle me this, since I will be new to the HDDVR scene, are they really easy to use? Whats the best feature of the 622?


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

PiP is the best feature to me. Being able to watch 2 basketball games at the same time was awesome for me. The ViP DVRs are pretty common sense. You'll be fine.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

projectorguru said:


> Whats the best feature of the 622?


I'm going to go with the fact that it can independently feed a second SDTV if you're not going to use it for PiP.

Most DISH Network DVRs are very easy to use. Some of the more exotic features require paying close attention to some instructions but there's no reason anyone who can operate a non-DVR should have trouble.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

projectorguru said:


> Ok riddle me this, since I will be new to the HDDVR scene, are they really easy to use? Whats the best feature of the 622?


Are you new to DVRs or just HDDVRs? If you've never had a DVR before then whoa-Nellie are you in for a pleasant change - I can't imagine living without one! As for the best feature of the 622, IMHO it's Dual Live Buffers - you can switch back and forth between two channels (very, very quickly) and if you missed something back up as much as an hour (if you've been on that channel that long of course). Second would probably be the external hard drive archive feature.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> Are you new to DVRs or just HDDVRs? If you've never had a DVR before then whoa-Nellie are you in for a pleasant change - I can't imagine living without one! As for the best feature of the 622, IMHO it's Dual Live Buffers - you can switch back and forth between two channels (very, very quickly) and if you missed something back up as much as an hour (if you've been on that channel that long of course). Second would probably be the external hard drive archive feature.


Never owned a DVR or HDDVR, funny cuz I have my own home theatre sales and install buiz, but just never owned one. After watching my couz play with his HDDVR(direct tv) and then I got to tool around with it, my wife said go get one for Dish net. WE haven't watched alot tv up until my 2 little kids are gettin older, and I would like to mainly use it to record all those kids type movies we always miss on abc famhd, or toonhd, disneyxhd ect. we are big Blue ray nuts and I have a huge theatre in my basement, so it was mainly movie watchin, so yeah I'm gettin one, can't wait


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Just a little FYI the 922 should be coming out in real soon so you might want to hold off for that if you cant get a HDDVR for free. If you can get it for free go ahead and get one now and upgrade to the 922 when it comes out.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

Brandon428 said:


> Just a little FYI the 922 should be coming out in real soon so you might want to hold off for that if you cant get a HDDVR for free. If you can get it for free go ahead and get one now and upgrade to the 922 when it comes out.


As far as I know there is no hard date set or put out by Dish Net. What is "real soon"??


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

harsh said:


> Why fight for a ViP612 when they're willing to give you a ViP622? At this point in time there is no financial reason for the ViP612. They aren't cheaper and they don't cost any less per month.


There IS one very good reason: the lease limit. Dish will only lease receivers to feed 4 TVs. Being a single-output receiver, the 612 only counts as "1" towards the 4 TVs, while the 622/722 counts as "2", even if you choose to use it in Single Mode on one TV. Since the TV2 output on the "Duo" receivers is only standard definition, then it would make more sense to get the 612 if you were going to have more than 2 HDTVs.

Now, you could always buy another receiver outright, but most people don't want to spend the money, and so must stay within the leased receiver limitations.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

the deal now is for the 622 only and its free with commitment


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

TSR said:


> As far as I know there is no hard date set or put out by Dish Net. What is "real soon"??


Charlie said June 1st.


----------



## poyzin (Jan 19, 2009)

BattleZone said:


> There IS one very good reason: the lease limit. Dish will only lease receivers to feed 4 TVs. Being a single-output receiver, the 612 only counts as "1" towards the 4 TVs, while the 622/722 counts as "2", even if you choose to use it in Single Mode on one TV. Since the TV2 output on the "Duo" receivers is only standard definition, then it would make more sense to get the 612 if you were going to have more than 2 HDTVs.
> 
> Now, you could always buy another receiver outright, but most people don't want to spend the money, and so must stay within the leased receiver limitations.


One REALLY big difference that I have noted between my 622, 612 and DVR enabled 211 is that the OTA tuner on the 612 is horrible. I cannot keep a lock on the OTA channels with identical antennas as the other receivers even if I move/exchange the locations of the receivers and the antennas. Actually, the 211 has the best of the OTA tuners. Just a consideration if you plan on watching or recording the OTA channels which, BTW, are much sharper that the overly compressed Dish HD locals.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TSR said:


> As far as I know there is no hard date set or put out by Dish Net. What is "real soon"??












And for "real" I like Dictionary.com's definition 8. c. "independent of experience as opposed to phenomenal or apparent."

In the case of Dish, "soon", when modified by "real", most assuredly for customers will be a near future time frame "independent of experience."

Hope this helps.:grin:


----------

